# Another Gout Question



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

I am breaking Rule #1 for forums: Search before asking a question.

Search I did. But didn't find exactly my answer.

About Gout. I read "somewhere" that Nutmeg Essential Oil is effective in relieving gout pain. Can anyone advise me if this is true; if so...how do I use it?

I'm just learning about essential oils...

Thank you.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Gout and kidney stones are both the same disesase of too much uric acid in the blood, but just have different symptoms. Drinking distilled water will help to clean out the uric acid, but you can't do that all the time because it also cleans out all the minerals. You can do it for a few days up to two weeks during an attack though to ease symptoms. 
As far as nutmeg essential oil--
In the book, Reference for Essential oils by Higley pg 392 the primary oil listed is fennel oil for gout with lemon essential oil as second choice. Nutmeg is listed at number 12. It is not a primary oil for that issue, but listed in the secondary oils. 
On the web, I found juniper berry essential oil listed as the primary oil with nutmeg lower on the list. The Young Living book mentioned above does not list juniper berry EO as a primary for the issue of gout.


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you so very much for your prompt response. I shall research fennel.

My BIL suffers with gout flare-ups. I've forever heard of gout, but this is my first close encounter with how agonizing and debilitating it is. OMG !!! He's under a "doctors care" and meds do help...some...sometimes...


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Nettle Tea was suggested to my sister for her Gout by her doctor. I hope you can find relief, my sister got the Nettle Tea from me, they do sell it in the Health food stores too. However Nettles can amplify some medications so check with your doc?  It is used as a blood cleanser and to regulate the acids in the blood by homeopathic remedy suggestions plus more.


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you. I'll check into that as well. My BIL is on many meds...for gout and other things. I have a huge problem trusting "doctors"...so am not the wisest help for him. LOL


----------

